# Adrian Flux Quote Today



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Sorry nothing good to report here 

R32 GTR 1.2 BAR Appx 500 bhp 
1993 valued for ins purposes at £28k

I am 39 years old
Full no claims bonus
Clean license
Car is garaged
Less than 3,000 mls per year

The first quote they gave me was £1150 :runaway::chairshot:flame:
With a nice little excess to boot of £500 :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

Funnily enough, I told them you are avin' a laff
They went on with the usual :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
Your car is of high value etc etc
Funnily enough I can insure a brand new £60k Range Rover for far less
He asks how much did you expect to pay
I said around £600 to £700 for the limited use policy
So he says he will call me with maybe a better offer

All of 2 minutes later the premium is at £900 :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
So to say the least, they were just trying it on in the first instance
And yes it was the same underwriters and policy as the £1150 policy

Why oh why does this happen
Why dont you just get the best quote first
Without trying to rip me off
Obviously I will be going elsewhere :wavey:

John


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

because they're a broker they just use the "usual suspects" and have to use their judgement as to what is likely to be the best provider. There are thousands of them out ther remember. At least they came back with something better, and if you was a GTROC member you'd even get a discount off that


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol thats a jok im 26 and my 34gtr costs less to insure fully comp

a-flux and most brokers do really take the micky

its all on comission so course the operator is going to see what he can get from you


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

matty32 said:


> lol thats a jok im 26 and my 34gtr costs less to insure fully comp
> 
> a-flux and most brokers do really take the micky
> 
> its all on comission so course the operator is going to see what he can get from you


would you give me your insurance companys number please?

cheers John


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

whoflungdung said:


> Sorry nothing good to report here
> 
> R32 GTR 1.2 BAR Appx 500 bhp
> 1993 valued for ins purposes at £28k
> ...



Be carefully, AF ****** me over. I had my car valued at 11K and they came up with a list of excuses not to pay out. They said they would resolve the dispute I had filed with them and they still havn't.

They took my money and ran. Unless you have an agreed value its worth shit with AF and i am sure they would find excuses not to pay out even if it was agreed.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I have my R32 insured on a classic car policy that includes track insurance with Club track days.... and its half the price you are paying


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

I got my best quote from Flux, £430 FC. I'm an old git and squeaky clean with full NCB etc.

It matters not to me whether they are crap at paying out anyway. With the way the used car market is right now I would rather keep the car and break it for parts before I made a claim!


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

matty32 said:


> lol thats a jok im 26 and my 34gtr costs less to insure fully comp
> 
> a-flux and most brokers do really take the micky
> 
> its all on comission so course the operator is going to see what he can get from you


Can I get the insurer number too as my gt-t s coming on the way


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

whoflungdung said:


> Sorry nothing good to report here
> 
> R32 GTR 1.2 BAR Appx 500 bhp
> 1993 valued for ins purposes at £28k
> ...


Hi Mate
Sorry to read that you haven't had the best experience with us.

When you called, the underwriting clerk would have run all your details through our computer and offered the best rate that we have on screen at that time. He/she must of thought you were a good 'risk' and therefore went directly to the Insurer telling them this. The Insurer can then offer us a lower rate if they agree with us that you are a 'good risk'. 

We do try to offer the best and most competative rate that we can to our customers.

Cheers Dan


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

matty32 said:


> lol thats a jok im 26 and my 34gtr costs less to insure fully comp
> 
> a-flux and most brokers do really take the micky
> 
> its all on comission so course the operator is going to see what he can get from you



I'm sorry that you feel like that Matty 
Please be advised that our underwriting clerks do not work on sales commission at all. Our job is to try and get the best price we possibly can for our customers using the prices that the insurers give us.
Dan


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I must just add, i just renewed my policy with adrian flux. They beat my renewal quote from A plan by £121, so im happy. Its now 539. Not bad for a 27 year old, 4 years n.c.b, and 3 points.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> I'm sorry that you feel like that Matty
> Please be advised that our underwriting clerks do not work on sales commission at all. Our job is to try and get the best price we possibly can for our customers using the prices that the insurers give us.
> Dan


well your the first insurance company that must not work on commission

its ok i just wouldnt have my 34 insured with yourself, thats just my view

:wavey:

if it works for others thats fine, but being the cheapest isnt always the best.

i was abit shocked the way ludder's claim on his 34 was handled, still i may ask you to quote me next year who knows


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

PMJ said:


> I have my R32 insured on a classic car policy that includes track insurance with Club track days.... and its half the price you are paying



I did not think u could get a r32 on classic. Do u mind telling me what insurance company u use please or pm me their number?

Thanks,


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

matty32 said:


> well your the first insurance company that must not work on commission
> 
> its ok i just wouldnt have my 34 insured with yourself, thats just my view
> 
> ...


Completly agree with you matt, the way they handled my claim was a joke.

All I ended up paying for was a piece of paper to be legal.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Bucky said:


> Completly agree with you matt, the way they handled my claim was a joke.
> 
> All I ended up paying for was a piece of paper to be legal.


Hi Bucky,

Just wanted to check that you got a callback from the claims team yesterday?
They were going to call and discuss how your claim is going.

Dan.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I recieved no phone call they can phone me today if they want. but I have recieved no phone calls from anyone. I cant access my voice mail from russia and I have voice mail to check so thye may have left a message.


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't have an accident and avoid other driver like the plague.
..................................................................................
I pay over 2K ukehow much!) only because it allows me to sleep at night (in my cardboard box as i am now skint):chairshot
Age 32, full no claims, 18 years driving experience . GTR R33 Vspec 1995 import:nervous:


I know im a mug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:runaway:


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

PS: im not with Adrian Flux, as im sure you may have guessed


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Bucky said:


> I recieved no phone call they can phone me today if they want. but I have recieved no phone calls from anyone. I cant access my voice mail from russia and I have voice mail to check so thye may have left a message.


Hi,
I've cheked with them and they said they did leave a voice mail for you yesterday.

Dan.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

40 years old
full no claims bonus
Live in Hounslow
Adrian Flux said they wont insure the Nissain GT-R 
due to my occupation. So if i had a Mini Metro they may consider it.
Jokers


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

You'll be glad they said no in the long run.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got a £1200 quote from AF and £640 from A-Plan on a UK R34GTR V-Spec, but to be fair I didn't ring them it was an online quote.
T


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Tariq said:


> 40 years old
> full no claims bonus
> Live in Hounslow
> Adrian Flux said they wont insure the Nissain GT-R
> ...


Occupation: Ram Raider by any chance.

I assume this is for the New GTR?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tariq said:


> 40 years old
> full no claims bonus
> Live in Hounslow
> Adrian Flux said they wont insure the Nissain GT-R
> ...


not suprised going on your location


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hacker said:


> Don't have an accident and avoid other driver like the plague.
> ..................................................................................
> I pay over 2K ukehow much!) only because it allows me to sleep at night (in my cardboard box as i am now skint):chairshot
> Age 32, full no claims, 18 years driving experience . GTR R33 Vspec 1995 import:nervous:
> ...



jesus im 21 and i pay 1400 fc on the same car! 4 years driving with 3 years no claims!


----------



## avhbi (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm currently looking for new insurers. Had A-plan last year and they came up with a decent quote £600 that also covered me on the nordschleife which was awesome. But now they are taking the piss with a renewal of over 1k........ leading me to the possibility of breaking the car given the costs of running the thing for an hour a month.

30yo 500bhp r32, 3y NCB limited to 3k a year parked outside.


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

matty32 said:


> well your the first insurance company that must not work on commission


They do work on commission. In fact, if you cancel your policy they'll try and get you to pay their commission back even when you cancelled the policy because it wasn't what you asked for and didn't provide the cover you need, was full of mistakes and dangerous assumptions (teetotal? ffs). Which is why I will never use Adrian Flux ever again.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

NotoriousREV said:


> They do work on commission. In fact, if you cancel your policy they'll try and get you to pay their commission back even when you cancelled the policy because it wasn't what you asked for and didn't provide the cover you need, was full of mistakes and dangerous assumptions (teetotal? ffs). Which is why I will never use Adrian Flux ever again.


I am in the same boat as you, they are utter sh1te and I do not recommend anyone to go with them.

They mis-sold me a policy and when I spoke to them on the phone they were just reading from a script and kept saying the same things, it was like talking to a robot.

So I am going to the FOS to get it sorted out. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Please accept my apologies if any of you have experienced unnecessary inconveniences with Adrian Flux Insurance 
Feel free to PM in order for me to look into matters for you as I would rather not discuss customer issues over the forum. 

Dan


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

I won't be PMing. Adrian Flux as a company had several chances to sort things out amicably. I think I wrote 8 letters in total before you called in the debt collectors despite the fact that you had given me 5 different totals that I "owed" but were unable to provide a breakdown of what was time on risk and what was commission rebate. The debt company fell at the first hurdle when I asked them for written proof of the debt. Never heard from them or AF again. 

I've said my piece and won't turn this into an AF slagging for the hell of it, but neither will you ever get me back as a customer and I will happily share my experiences with anyone who asks me.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

NotoriousREV said:


> I won't be PMing. Adrian Flux as a company had several chances to sort things out amicably. I think I wrote 8 letters in total before you called in the debt collectors despite the fact that you had given me 5 different totals that I "owed" but were unable to provide a breakdown of what was time on risk and what was commission rebate. The debt company fell at the first hurdle when I asked them for written proof of the debt. Never heard from them or AF again.
> 
> I've said my piece and won't turn this into an AF slagging for the hell of it, but neither will you ever get me back as a customer and I will happily share my experiences with anyone who asks me.



I'm with you Notorious, people need to know about insurance companies like this. All I paid for was a piece of paper to say I was insured.

If anyone asks me my experience with them I will gladly tell them the truth.

They sold me a policy that stated a like for like replacement, when it came to replacing them parts they backed out and gave me a load of bullsh1t.

It is worth paying an extra £100 for a real policy from a real company.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

try aplan im 23 with a stage 1 33gtr, i pay £1000 fully comp all mods delered, it was £500 cheaper then last year


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

matty32 said:


> not suprised going on your location


Had nothing to do with my location.

It is because i work in the late night entertainment business.


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

matty32 said:


> lol thats a jok im 26 and my 34gtr costs less to insure fully comp
> 
> a-flux and most brokers do really take the micky
> 
> its all on comission so course the operator is going to see what he can get from you


Hi Matty could you PM the insurance name & number your using as mine is due to renew very soon. Thanks mate


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm my Insurance is with Flux, ive been with them for about 6 years with 2 cars at the same time. They now want £956 Fully Comp for a 37 year old, 9 years NCB, restricted to 3k miles, no points/convictions, no commuting.

Ok where else do people suggest?


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Give a plan a try as they see to come up one off the cheapest for most people specially those over 30 with over 5 yrs NCB and have owned the car for a while you need to ring the thantcham branch tho number is 08450711234 if its still the same.

other one that was very good for me was NIG not sure of there number though


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I rang Flux about two weeks ago for a quote on a modified 106. Spent about 35-40 minutes on my mobile going through the details and didn't even get a call back, never mind a quotation :blahblah:


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

englishrodder said:


> Hmm my Insurance is with Flux, ive been with them for about 6 years with 2 cars at the same time. They now want £956 Fully Comp for a 37 year old, 9 years NCB, restricted to 3k miles, no points/convictions, no commuting.
> 
> Ok where else do people suggest?



Feel free to give me a PM mate - I can ask the renewal manager to have a look into this for you?
Cheers Dan


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I rang Flux about two weeks ago for a quote on a modified 106. Spent about 35-40 minutes on my mobile going through the details and didn't even get a call back, never mind a quotation :blahblah:



I was sorry to read that no one called you back. I'd be more than happy to chase this up for you if you like?

Dan


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> I was sorry to read that no one called you back. I'd be more than happy to chase this up for you if you like?
> 
> Dan


Placed the policy with another insurer now mate :thumbsup:


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tariq said:


> Had nothing to do with my location.
> 
> It is because i work in the late night entertainment business.


Are you a Stripper??:nervous:


----------



## Mike_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Bucky said:


> I'm with you Notorious, people need to know about insurance companies like this. All I paid for was a piece of paper to say I was insured.
> 
> If anyone asks me my experience with them I will gladly tell them the truth.
> 
> ...


The problem with specialised insurance is that you have to declare ALL mods, so those not declared are not covered. The only reral hassle is that it cost £25 every time you do this, so I tend to do about 4 in one go to say money, my Stagea is standard apart from wheels, these have been declared.

Had to get another quote from A-Plan in order for it to be matched, saved about £200.
My car has Cat 1 alarm & Immobiliser, garaged. I'm 47 full NCB, been driving 10 years and 3 points.

The main problem with owning a car like ours is the fact that undesirables want to 'borrow' them, hence the cost of insurance.


----------

